# Tide Charts



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

Does anyone have anygood websites for accurate tide charts for the P'cola gulf Breeze area?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/data_menu.shtml?stn=8729840%20Pensacola,%20FL&type=Tide%20Predictions


----------



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

Perfect, thank You very Much.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Learn to read a tide chart and it will greatly enhance your fishing. I also consult Well's Fishing Forecast where he has worked out it out (SOMETIMES).



Watch the height difference which will give you speed of current as well as note that current is faster on an outgoing tide. It affects the fish's feeding and should be fished accordingly.



Fish both sides of the change, including the neap. JMHO C2


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have been wondering about that as well lately. I will definitely check that out.


----------

